# STP S2870A cut open (2.0 8v filter)



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's hear what you think.














































Can't expect much for the price. Their cartridge filters (at least the VW 2.5 filter) has made in Germany on the top and feels pretty solid.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Waste of a good filter.  

You should post that on Bob's filter forum, those guys love that stuff. 

What about cutting open a used filter?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I put it on there as well. 

I've never been a big fan of e-cores, so I didn't want to run this. I typically run OEM filters in my cars, but this was included in a 5 quarts + filter deal. figured why not cut it open? 

One thing I really dislike about this filter is the outside edge of the canister is just a little too small for my filter removal tool.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Did you see the RX-8 25k filter?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I did! That was crazy. I wonder how different the results would have been using a filter with cardboard or fiber endcaps? I would love to see a UOA on that oil. I know she added a quart every 1k miles - but there's no way she could have burned off all the fuel that gets into the oil


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Even at 25k, that filter is still doing it's job and is far from blocked. (ducks for cover)


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Haha I won't argue with ya, but you know me and my short OCI =P

5k all the way! lol


----------

